# 1964 Chevrolet Impala .....



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... AMT '64 Impala with the 283 from a Revell '57 Chevy kit ......


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it..

my friend in high school had a 63... I had a 65 SS....

the outside mirror is missing... LOL. in fact so is the inside one. NO negative on the model.

I would Own it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool - looks real nice


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)




----------

